
Second Measure (YC S15) Raises $20m Series A - sherlock_h
http://fortune.com/2019/02/12/goldman-sachs-citi-second-measure-alternative-data/
======
sherlock_h
couple of thoughts:

* money will probably be spent to acquire more datasets and display in the unified platform * Location Data, Email Receipt Data or more credit card data * Head of Finance opening points to a 'large R&D' project: [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/?gh_jid=1148383](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/?gh_jid=1148383) * Second Measure seems to be on a good way to become the de-facto platform for displaying any type of large transactional dataset in an easily digestible manner. They have built a lot of trust with important institutional investors and VCs.

